# Kernel for Counter-Strike Source game server

## hippe2k

heej all,

I heart that for Counter-Strike Source i need a tweaked kernel.

can some1 help me with that?

kind regards

hippe2k

----------

## Hu

It is very unlikely that you need a special kernel for a simple game server.  If you cite the location(s) which claim to require a special kernel, we can review them for accuracy and correctness.

----------

## hippe2k

 *Hu wrote:*   

> It is very unlikely that you need a special kernel for a simple game server.  If you cite the location(s) which claim to require a special kernel, we can review them for accuracy and correctness.

 

the reason, they told me is:

With a basic kernel the fps that the game server wil get isn't higher then 150/200.

For some leagues the rules specifie that the server fps must me 500 or higher.

----------

## barul

WHO told you?

----------

## hippe2k

hostingcompany,

i3d.com

also an admin from creativehosting told me that they do it to for half life2 based servers

edit:

not sure if this helps and i don't know annything about this,

default the kernel is 100 Hz, you need to make that 1000 Hz for counter-strike source server.

----------

## Yuu

Hi hippe2k,

maybe you should try first to monitor your server's performance, and see if you've got "lags" or "lag spikes" before thinking about optimisation. Other running application could affect your server's performance, like Apache, heavy PHP scripts or whatever.

To monitor your srcds server, you can use commands like "stats", or use a FPS meter. But remember that you don't really need 500 or 1000 fps, sometimes it's just fine with the default tick rate/fps.

In addition to that, more Hz = more cpu usage. Also, I read that the 1000 Hz rule is only valid for single core processors; for example, quad cores should have 250 Hz per core, to get the 1000 Hz. I don't remember where I  read that, but it could help you.

If you think you really need that, you can read this tutorial about kernel optimisation.

Good luck.

----------

## Mad Merlin

If you want 1000 Hz, then pick 1000 Hz in the kernel config. Alternatively, you can pick NOHZ, which should be the default nowadays, and should do at least as well as 1000 Hz.

----------

## Ant P.

Use a zen-sources kernel and set the HZ to 10000.

----------

